# Maison de Viron, Belgium - April 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 26, 2014)

The second successful stop on the Beauty and the Beast tour, we chose this place due to its proximity to our planned overnight stop, I’m really glad we did as I was pleasantly surprised by this place! Granted a lot of the content have been removed but the place still had a few nice still life shots as well as some furniture left in some bedrooms and the main living room. Highlights were the upper 2 floors in particular the bedroom which contained the child’s cot which was a joy to photograph and the views from the rear bedrooms! A nice little afternoon mooch with some pleasing results.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





Larger, higher res versions of these and more photos from this location on my blog post: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/05/24/urbex-maison-de-viron-belgium-april-2014/

cheers for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2014)

Very nice indeed, ace photos.


----------



## Catmandoo (May 26, 2014)

Totally blown away!!!


----------



## Desolate Nation (May 26, 2014)

Thats awesome!


----------



## LittleOz (May 26, 2014)

That's some god-awful wallpaper. But very nice arches = redemption.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2014)

Oh, I like the chequered floor so much!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 27, 2014)

Nice that! Some creepy looking beds there!


----------



## night crawler (May 27, 2014)

Nice building that


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Nice one, couldn't access all of the house when we went. 
Fantastic photos as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! they were some pretty odd beds! longest single width bed over ever seen that's for sure!


----------

